# Great Book to Read



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

The Noonday Demon by Andrew Solomon.

This is a must for fully understanding depresive illness. It is a personal account of the onset and terrifying course of Depression. It is extremely well written and researched, a very easy read indeed. I normally get distracted when reading something but this book was one absorbing read.

He made a full recovery, and parallels are bound to run between this guys experience and the experience of others on this board. Do look it up, it is a great help.


----------

